# Private Collection Seating



## Wheel (Apr 1, 2009)

I've been working with Roman (who is a wonderful forum resource!!) and am leaning towards his Private Collection (Main Street) seating. Unfortunately, I'm about 1,500 miles from his showroom, and do not have any plans to be in that area. I'm a little nervous about buying seating for my theater sight unseen, and am wondering what others that have bought these seats have to say about their comfort, design, operation and durability.

Any information anyone can share would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks in advance

--Wheel


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have Berkline 13175s being delivered today that I bought from Roman. Like you, I bought them sight unseen. Nobody in town stocked them, and the nearest place was Atlanta, but they did not have the imported line that I was interested in.

My experience with Roman is that he gives good advice with great customer service. Google for reviews on the specific chair that you are interested in and see what others say. Be sure to check dimensions to make sure they will fit in your room where you want them.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

I had a chance to sit in several PC Santa Fe seats recently in a home theater, and they were great. The quality of the leather, comfort of the chairs (although they could use a little more head support), and smoothness of the recline was better than any of the Berkline chairs I've sampled.


----------

